# New Edge Mount



## Tony (Jan 20, 2004)

To anyone who is looking for the new, beefier, Garmin Edge 305 / 605 / 705 bike mounts.

I just ordered a 4-pack of Garmin Edge Mounts from Geoman, and they are the newer, beefier design. The new one-piece mount is quite a bit beefier than the old mount. Hopefully broken mounts are a thing of the past. Notice in the attached pictures that the plastic retaining tab is thicker, and with the one-piece mount, the amount of plastic actually locking into the zip-ties is about 3 or 4 times thicker.

I've attached pictures to help distinguish the new mount from the old mount. The new mount is on the left and the old mount is on the right. Obviously the most noticible difference is that the new mount has a molded-in "Garmin" logo on the top, but you can also see that the new mount has a thicker release tab and can be mounted in either direction without dis-assembly.

Finally, I'm sure all the weight weenies will be glad to know that the new mount weighs in at 8 grams, identical to the old mount.

Package Label


> Extra Bike Mount, Edge
> P/N: 010-10725-00
> The package barcode is 7-53759-05475-5


----------



## GEOMAN (May 30, 2006)

Didn't even notice that Garmin did the ol' switcharoo on me without telling anybody!

Ggggreat! Thanks for the pics too!

Thanks for the endorsement, we appreciate it very much.


----------



## ArmySlowRdr (Dec 19, 2003)

cool--i'm still using the broken mount on my mtb with no ill effect though. just the protuding tab is broken off. The unit still snaps nicely into place and even my chewed off fingernail can press down on the nub enough to release it.


----------



## Resist (Aug 13, 2008)

I feel cheated since Garmin told me there were no new mounts. I want the beefier mounts!


----------



## 3034 (Apr 12, 2006)

Resist said:


> I feel cheated since Garmin told me there were no new mounts. I want the beefier mounts!


I feel cheated everytime I see what Garmin Charges for these
plastic pieces.

Note to Garmin: Make your profit on the GPS not the gouging on replacement plastic.


----------



## fliernh (Aug 19, 2008)

I was told by Garmin Tech Support that there was no new mount also. I would have expected better from Garmin. At the very least the right hand does not know what the Left is doing.......


----------



## Tony (Jan 20, 2004)

FYI, I recently crashed OTB and hit my Edge 705 hard enough to break both zip-ties off the stem. The new mount survived unharmed and I was able to fish a couple spare ties out of my pack and reattach the Edge on the trail.


----------

